
Ask HN: Ad blockers and HN - jmspring
ive got both Adblock fast and purify enabled. When enabled, comments on HN show the user&#x2F;comment structure, but no text.<p>What is it in the ad blockers triggering this? Or some other issue?
======
ratfacemcgee
purify specifically has a "comments" blocking option. Check if its on in
Purify -> Preferences -> Enable/Disable Blocking Of: Comments. Remember to
head to settings -> safari -> content blockers, and switch off/on the content
blocker when you modify it, also.

------
nness
Try disabling both and turning only one on to see which is the culprit first?

